# Matted fur?



## kathy9012 (Jul 28, 2011)

My 1 and half year old holland lop has some matted fur on her bottom. Not sure how this became a problem since I give her a small amount of pellets each day along with timothy hay. Some poop is stuck to her bottom too. I tried to brush out her matted fur, but it wouldn't come out, and I'm afraid of hurting her. I have a nearby vet and she has already gone to the vet once for a check up. I was wondering if anyone's bunny gets matts easily and tips of how to prevent it. Also, I'm wondering if vets would be willing to remove the matted fur and how much it usually costs?


----------



## Pipp (Jul 28, 2011)

I shave my big splayed guy. I think my vet does it for $30 or so, but some will charge that as well as the $50 consultation, so best to check. 

Why is it dirty is a good question. My guys with matted butts either have splay legs, long hair, arthritis, EC or they came in obese, although Mikey, my Flemish Giant, seems a little 'knotty' down there for no reason I can see.. 


sas :clover:


----------



## kathy9012 (Jul 28, 2011)

Pipp wrote:


> I shave my big splayed guy.Â  I think my vet does it for $30 or so, but some will charge that as well as the $50 consultation, so best to check.
> 
> Why is it dirty is a good question.Â  My guys with matted butts either have splay legs, long hair, arthritis, EC or they came in obese, although Mikey, my Flemish Giant, seems a little 'knotty' down there for no reason I can see..Â
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks. 

Not sure. Her cage is cleaned 3 times a week, and she is at a healthy weight, so I'm unsure of why she has it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 28, 2011)

One of our Rexes used to get covered with poop. He was a lazy little guy and would just lay and poop--the problem was the cecotropes would get stuck on him and the problem would magnify. Took him in for a shave--$15 and the problem was mostly solved. Started checking him a lot more and kept him clean after that with baby wipes.


----------



## hillrise (Jul 28, 2011)

A lot of rabbits with slightly longer fur (like Hollands, and for me, Fawn and White Flemish Giants) will get mats around the base of their tails, and those will get soiled if the rabbit isn't cleaning themselves very well and/or likes to sit in poop. With my Flemish, I just laid him on his back (tranced out) and brushed and brushed and brushed. I've seen it get bad enough to require clippers (like the type you'd use to cut a guy's hair). If you can get your rabbit to trance, it's pretty easy, especially on a small guy like yours and/or you have someone to help.


----------

